# Mossberg 535



## DannyBoy1210 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a question about my mossberg 535. For some reason every once in awhile the shells got stuck in the tube. I've ran multiple shells through it and can't figure out what is wrong with it. It doesn't do it all the time but is a nuisance when trying to fire quick. It's like you have to pump the pump 3-5 times HARD for the next she'll to come out. Then sometimes 2 come out at the same time. Sorry if this is a dumb question but I am fairly new to shotguns. Thanks in advance!


----------



## transfixer (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like the action might be dirty, I would probably start with a thorough cleaning, including the inside of the tube and follower and spring, look at the edges of the follower to make sure it doesn't have burrs or anything that would cause it to stick inside the tube.


----------

